# We made it....it's official.



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey everyone I've not been on for ages so busy enjoying my little princess, we are officially her mummy and daddy and it's amazing the journey to get here was the hardest thing ever and so emotional, it pushed  our family to its limit many times over as some you will know.
The reason for my post is that we have our celebration hearing in just over a week and I want to get a cake but I'm really not sure what the wording on the cake should say... Any ideas.


----------



## dimplesforever (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations - you must be over the moon.

I didn't have a cake but on our various decorations and on the toy rabbit's jumper i got for my boy I put 'We are Family' and the date or 'Surname Family Rocks' or 'It's official - we are family'.  Still have some of the things like the bunting up 8 months later.  I'm sure others have better ideas!

I also had a banner with my sons new full name and on the cake I got letter candles spelling out his name - my nephew kindly suggested that the cake which was meant to be Stick Man but which I had made rather fat could be one of the stick children.


----------

